# Can anyone recommend companies/Universities to check out in KL and surrounding areas?



## mmok2k8 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am new in Malaysia, living in Putrajaya and actively seeking employment in a senior level IT position or professorship at a University. 

Can anyone recommend some companies and Universities I should be sure to pay a visit? I am very open...all suggestions are welcome as every business has a need for IT.

Thanks much and look forward to your input!


----------



## mmok2k8 (Nov 8, 2008)

A bit of info about me:

My lifetime achievements, both personal and professional are sparingly represented in my resume.
I hold Advanced Degrees, including 2 Masters from Princeton University. I am a published author, Olympic qualified swimmer and an Academian. I have over 20 years of experience working for multi-national/Fortune 50 corporations as an expert technical resource and as a Senior hands-on manager utilizing the latest technologies to implement state of the art, innovative, dynamic and unique customer driven solutions.
I have extensive experience with financial institutions, implementing and managing the largest IFLEX core banking solution environment in the world (such as State Farm Insurance). I have extensive management experience in dealing with banks in the past 12 years where I have worked a number of banks to implement other core banking solutions (Iflex, misys), Risk Management (Basil 2 compliant) and MMT (Mobile Banking Technology) Solutions.
I have extensive experience managing projects as large as $45 million (example: Novartis Pharmaceutical), supervising sizeable technical teams (example: world’s largest single computer network of 200,000 clients for State Farm Insurance), creating the first OnBoard Computer System for the logistics industry (15,000 trucks for J.B. Hunt Transport), 1,000 Distributed Server Deployments (Anheuser-Bush and Toys R Us), Total Warehouse / factory Management and automation systems with SAP integration (Anheuser – Bush, Philip Morris Inc.) to name a few.
During my career, I have worked in a number of industries managing / administering a total of over 1.75 million clients’ worldwide (approximately 10,000 sites). 
I have successfully implemented 15 Active Directory forests integrating them with all related Microsoft / Linux systems (latest versions) as well as integration with mission critical legacy system.
As with all large IT departments, each implementation and management encompassed ALL related domains such as Data Centers, Call Center designs, Messaging system designs (largest being State Farm with MS/Exchange System processing over 5 Million Internal Emails per day) help desk, Client support (SMS deployments) as well as Portal and Data Management solutions. All of this done while keeping a keen eye on present and future requirements with seamless upgrades.


----------

